#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-05
<kees> vagrantc: thanks! I've pushed the updated sigs :):)
<vagrantc> kees: excellent!
<slangasek> nathwill: also useful to know: after 'bzr merge ../debian', 'bzr diff' will show the difference vs. the previous Ubuntu version, 'bzr diff --old ../debian' will show the difference vs. the latest Debian version
<vagrantc> kees: cookie-free, to boot!
<kees> hehe
<nathwill> thanks slangasek. i take it once pushed, an lp-propose will be smart enough to propose a merge to package master?
<nathwill> or do i need to specify
<slangasek> nathwill: it should be smart enough :)
<sunarst4r> test
<nibalizer> slangasek: I think I found what I would consider a bug w/ the live/installer CD: right after booting, you get no networking because it doesn't dhclient or anything
<nibalizer> is that intentional
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/946729
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 946729 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphical Lockup Defect during normal use " [Undecided,New]
<nathwill> hey slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs/+bug/946715
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 946715 in gnome-vfs (Ubuntu) "promote libgnomevfs2-extra to main" [Undecided,New]
<nathwill> nudge nudge
<slangasek> nibalizer: if you're using the live-installer, then you should get networking via network-manager
<nibalizer> slangasek: all it says is "Wired network. Device not managed", why doesn't network manager 'manage' my wired connection?
<slangasek> nibalizer: good question! :)
<kees> nibalizer: check /etc/network/interfaces  -- if the interface is listed there, I think N-M will ignore it
<nibalizer> Also, if you lack networking: Ubuntu Software Center can't install things. But it creates an icon on the Unity-Dock-launcher-thing with a "?" on the picture and THEN fails, causing an eyesore and useless app
<slangasek> nathwill: it's true that I have access to change the override to main, but you would need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess first :)
<nibalizer> kees: eth0 is in network/interfaces
<blkperl> slangasek: bug 793632 closed in debian, fixed in ubuntu?
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 793632 in puppet (Ubuntu) "puppetmaster and puppet have clashing logrotate configs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793632
<kees> nibalizer: try commenting it out and restart n-m.
<nibalizer> kees: haha, rather than starting to work, n-m now reports 'no network devices available'
 * kees holds his face
<nibalizer> poor network manager
<kees> nibalizer: I never get it right and always have to try a few things
<nibalizer> droped as a child
<nibalizer> s/droped/dropped/
<kees> nibalizer: here's what I have:
<kees> auto eth0
<kees> #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nibalizer> kees getting networking isn't my problem, dhclient makes it go, I'm wondering if this is a bug worth reporting to lp
<kees> oh, hrm... sure!
<kees> it may get ignored for a while, but at least it'll be there. :)
<blkperl> nibalizer: bug 886427
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 886427 in oidentd (Ubuntu) "oidentd doesn't have a status option in the init script" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886427
<slangasek> by default when using the live installer, /etc/network/interfaces should not have anything for eth0, letting n-m manage it
<slangasek> so that's a bug
<slangasek> nibalizer: so please file it :) ^^
<slangasek> bkerensa: grep -r 'thing to search' directory/
<slangasek> nathwill: have followed up on the gnome-vfs thing, it needs to be fixed by the inkscape maintainers and once changed there the archive will get semi-automatically updated
<nathwill> slangasek: schweet. thanks
<bkerensa> slangasek: so say a typo is something like "this app doessss this" and it occurs in multiple files within the source tree how could I easily replace all instances of that typo with the correct spelling?
<slangasek> bkerensa: um... grep -r 'this app doessss this' directory | xargs sed -i -e's/this app doessss this/this app does this/'
<slangasek> sorry, no
<slangasek> grep -rl 'this app doessss this' directory | xargs sed -i -e's/this app doessss this/this app does this/'
 * nathwill hearts xargs
<nibalizer> slangasek: sorry getting familiar with lp bug reporting... what package is this related to ? n-m or live-installer?
 * nibalizer supposed live-installer may not be a package
<slangasek> nibalizer: 'ubiquity' as the catch-all package
<slangasek> nibalizer: however: when you *boot* the live-CD, what does /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<nibalizer> slangasek: i'm booted into the live-cd, haven't started installer, we have a loopback and an eth0
<slangasek> nibalizer: then that's a bug in live-build
<slangasek> or in casper
<bkero> How's that Ubuntu meetup going?
<slangasek> it's goin'
<bkero> make it go!
<bkerensa> slangasek: this was the bitesize bug that was related to kernel-team https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/593107
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 593107 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "Package description for linux-tools-* needs improvement" [Low,Fix released]
<bkerensa> its now fixed
<bkero> lol
<bkero> what a bug
<nathwill> slangasek: do you prefer we just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, or do you want us to link you merge proposals?
 * kees stabs lintian
<kees> adam_g: say... which # is the lvm/watershed bug?
<slangasek> nathwill: merge proposals automatically wind up on the sponsorship list without having to subscribe anyone :)
<nathwill> ah. kk. well nm then!
<nathwill> the Getting Sponsorship wiki may have an old way of doing it listed then
<slangasek> kees: bug #802626
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 802626 in lvm2 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "vgchange may deadlock in initramfs when VG present that's not used for rootfs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802626
<slangasek> nathwill: does it?  Let me see
<slangasek> nathwill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship doesn't mention subscribing sponsors
<bkerensa> slangasek: Interested in working on #337358 if you have some guidance as to a propose change I could fix
<slangasek> that's only mentioned in the traditional process
<bkerensa> Bug #337358
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 337358 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager lacks support for wpa-essid though ifup can handle it fine" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337358
<nathwill> ah, it's not the SeekingSponsorship wiki, it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix#Committing_the_fix
<nathwill> slangasek, i'll change it...
<nathwill> and... it won't let me edit it
<TRAVISg> heading over be there soon
<nibalizer> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/946783
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 946783 in live-build (Ubuntu) "No networking in live-cd " [Undecided,New]
<nibalizer> what package is related to ubuntu software center?
<bkerensa> Bug #661654
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 661654 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam_motd should log the error when run-parts fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661654
<slangasek> nibalizer: thankee
<slangasek> nibalizer: 'software-center'
<nibalizer> slangasek: yea i just figuerd that out
<nibalizer> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/946789
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 946789 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Lacking network, failed package installs still create broken entry in Launcher" [Undecided,New]
<nibalizer> also is it inteded behavior for every application installed in software-center to be added to Launcher?
<nibalizer> That seems... unsustainable
<slangasek> nibalizer: no
<slangasek> nibalizer: with the networking bug, you booted an actual liveCD, right, not netbooting?
<kees> adam_g: http://outflux.net/udev/
<cy1> Welp I'm gonna head off. It's now dark enough to bicycle around all over the place. :p
<cy1> http://pastebin.com/JtN0aKTw
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<nathwill> hi bkerensa!
<nathwill> how's thangs?
<bkerensa> nathwill: good :) how is yhoo
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> still here!
<cweber10> morning
<nathwill> morning cweber, how's it goin?
<cweber10> on way to school, and finaly caught up on sleep.
<bkerensa> cweber10:  :( seeya at 1pm on the WOU presentation thingy
<bkerensa> ;p
<cweber10> yep need to actuly set up g+ on my school account
<bkerensa> nathwill: #900002 is now dead
<nathwill> yaaaay
<nathwill> that bug was out of control
<bkerensa> nathwill: it is now #947240, #947242, #947244, #947245, #947246, #947247, #947248
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> damn yooo
<nathwill> ;)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> cweber10: I hope Becka knows that I intend to wholly use the Ubuntu Wiki on Triaging :P
<bkerensa> I think it provides a pretty "precise" guide on triaging
<bkerensa> ;0
<cweber10> bkerensa: Yea not 100% sure what she expects. BTW setup google+ on my school account.
<cweber10> Yestery was good, got lots of good information
<cweber10> yesterday even. :P
<nathwill> lol.
<nathwill> i like yestery
<nathwill> sounds like yester-eve
<bkerensa> nathwill: :( A white square artifact took over my desktop... this is the second time it has happened and upon reboot my wallpaper was defaulted and my launcher
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> what'd you DO!
<bkerensa> nathwill: idk and now it wont let me set a background at all and appearance has background set but it is not the one displaying
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> slangasek to the rescue?
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> if I knew which package was bugging I would file a report
<slangasek> hmm?
<slangasek> start with gnome-control-center, I guess
<slangasek> bkerensa: ^^
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> slangasek: I was talking to jcastro who also has encounter and he thinks it may be drivers issues
<slangasek> could be, though I don't recall seeing any driver updates recently
<nathwill> bkerensa: you using the proprietary graphics drivers?
<bkerensa> nathwill: nope
<nathwill> yaaay
<vagrantc> anyone leave a thick black hoodie sweatshirt at freegeek during the gloabl jam yesterday?
<vagrantc> let me know, otherwise i'll put it in the freegeek lost and found
<bkerensa> vagrantc: A hoodie and not a zip up?
<vagrantc> bkerensa: a zip up hoodie
<bkerensa> vagrantc: ok well I saw two... one might be nathwill
<bkerensa> and I have to check if I took mine but I think i came in just a shirt
<nathwill> say what
<nathwill> um. i had a zip-up, but it had no hood
<nathwill> and i wouldn't call it thick
<bkerensa> cweber10: let me know when ur ready i dont see becka on g+ yet
<cweber10> we have my laptop setup
<bkerensa> cweber10: ok so I should invite you then?
<bkerensa> cweber10: Can you add me on G+
<cweber10> yea maybe will work
<cweber10> i added you into my circles
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> cweber10:  im in ur hangout ;0
<cweber10> ha ha got screen working
<cweber10> bkerensa; they where talking keyboard use not mouse
<cweber10> you still there
<bkerensa> cweber10: system had a weird shutdown for some reason
<bkerensa> coming back up
<bkerensa> cweber10: It says the hangout ended
<bkerensa> ?
<cweber10> yea we had school net issues so switched to wired
<cweber10> what number?
<bkerensa> cweber10: It was my system it just popped up a shutdown dialog which I accident had clicked
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> no idea what the shutdown dialog came up though
<cweber10> yea odd
<cweber10> what number was your bug.
<bkerensa> slangasek: I fixed that git bug and as expected someone is asking me to submit upstream saying they wont accept in ubuntu
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> bkerensa: what bug was this?
<bkerensa> slangasek: #879427
<bkerensa> here is my merge that Andreas K commented on
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/precise/git/fix-for-879427/+merge/95824
<slangasek> bkerensa: well in this case the bug was apparently already fixed both upstream and in Debian, so he's just synced the package directly
<slangasek> so the bug is fixed now
<bkerensa> slangasek: its not fixed though the patch that was submitted upstream previously could not have fixed it
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> the patch submitted upstream only fixes it in two places while the typo was in much more then two places
<slangasek> well, the other places the string occurs are all in translation files
<bkerensa> ahh
<slangasek> looking at the current package
<slangasek> this actually means that translations in launchpad may fail to be picked up because the string being translated doesn't match the one in the source
<bkerensa> slangasek: my merge proposal fixes the translation files
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> so do I still need to submit a patch upstream?
<slangasek> but I agree with Anders that this is not an issue for which we want to carry a delta in Ubuntu - we still want to be efficient in how we manage our deltas
<bkerensa> ok
<slangasek> pushing it upstream to Debian would be best :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Is there a efficient command to make a patch from my branch and also what package would I submit it to on upstream?
<slangasek> 'bzr diff -p1 lp:ubuntu/git > ../git-typo.patch' should give you a patch from your branch
<slangasek> the package in Debian is the same as in Ubuntu
<slangasek> (it has to be or else we wouldn't be syncing it :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know the version for debians package?
<slangasek> 1:1.7.9-1
<slangasek> (the version that the bug shows was just synced to precise)
<slangasek> bkerensa: the best way to ensure you're submitting a patch that applies in Debian in this case is by doing a 'bzr merge lp:debian/git' into your branch, then resolving any merge conflicts
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=662709
<lubotu1> Debian bug 662709 in git version: 1:1.7.9-1 "typo in git translation files" [Normal,Open]
<bkerensa> should I need to redo the patch?
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, both patches you sent to that bug are empty
<slangasek> bkerensa: sorry, I gave you a bad command - it should be 'bzr diff -p1 --old lp:ubuntu/git > ../git-typo.patch'
<bkerensa> slangasek: No I'm going to look like a fool to the DD :P
<slangasek> just blame it on me
<slangasek> it's a good idea to review diffs for sanity before emailing them off to bug trackers, fwiw :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: :P yeah I should have checked
<vagrantc> it's not hard to reverse the patch or change the depth, if it clearly illustrates what the problem is and how to fix it.
<vagrantc> ideally the less you have to do the better... but more important is the fix
<vagrantc> way less of a problem than pointless whitespace changes or other random  unrelated code changes
<nathwill> you don't like whitespace changes?
<nathwill> i try to introduce 10 with every commit
<bkerensa> slangasek: BTS dislikes me that or it is taking an epic time to update any received submissions... I forwarded you the working patch
<bkerensa> nathwill: ;p
<bkerensa> nathwill: some person called me and asked if I was the freegeek guy and then said they found the dollar store and hung up
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> you left your sign up!
<nathwill> hahahaha
<bkerensa> OH FUDGE
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> no please tell me I didnt
<nathwill> well i certainly didn't take it down
<bkerensa> :( how could I have forgot
<bkerensa> now everyone who saw it is going to random dial me
<bkerensa> good thing it was google voice
<vagrantc> bkerensa: i'll take it down tomorrow
<bkerensa> hmm a grump debian developer just e-mailed me :P
<bkerensa> grumpy*
<nathwill> lmao
<vagrantc> bkerensa: let it wash over you like water off a duck's back
<bkerensa> he said "so I don't
<bkerensa> have to do this reassign dance - however fun it may be, it gets tiresome
<bkerensa> after a while."
<nathwill> was it kees?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> Gergely Nagy
<bkerensa> apparently I tagged the bug wrong so he had to do some sort of debian re-assign dance ;)
<bkerensa> I guess thats like a rain dance or something
<slangasek> the pseudoheader in Debian bug messages is line-based
<slangasek> looks like you accidentally ran the 'Package' and 'Version' lines together
<bkerensa> slangasek: Is there any reason BTS would be ignoring my working patch submission?
<slangasek> what address did you send the mail to?
<bkerensa> slangasek: 662709@bugs.debian.org
<bkerensa> nathwill: I heard back from O'Reilly apps open at end of this month and they think we should be good
<nathwill> bkerensa: good deal :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: it's probably just that the mail gateway is sometimes slow.  email isn't realtime (which is one of the complaints about the Debian bts)
<bkerensa> nathwill: also I will be out of state in May likely could you handle our meeting that month?
<nathwill> yassir, but you'll need to remind me
<bkerensa> nathwill: Will do... I will hopefully be in Oakland for UDS
<nathwill> aw
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-06
<cweber10> bkerensa; i think we made a monster in the good way Winny is getting everyone in her group to do a bug :p
<Windipity> Haha, How did you know that?
<cweber10> Windipity: i said in a good way :p
<cweber10> o/ Lacy
<lcollins07> Hey at least spell my name right
<cweber10> what me spell right you have to be kidding
<lcollins07> haha guess I should have known better lol
<slangasek> bkerensa: the BTS is being generally slow for me it seems :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: (my forward didn't show up on the bug yet either)
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah but its now been two hours :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Im not very optimistic about this bug anyways because now Debian wants me to forward it further upstream
<bkerensa> :(
<Windipity> Eddie found a bug that seems to be a comment, maybe good for the wishlist. How do we take care of it? Bug #196874
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 196874 in xscorch (Ubuntu) "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196874
<bkerensa> Widipity: You might ask someone on #ubuntu-bugs to look at it who is on the control team so they can wishlist it.
<bkerensa> I dont have bug-control privileges yet because I have not resubmitted my app to bdmurray and co
<Windipity> Thank you, I will forward that information on.
<bdmurray> One thing to do would be to check if the .desktop file for xscorch has changed at all
<bdmurray> Windipity: ^
<bdmurray> an easy way to do this is by clicking on "Code"
<bdmurray> on the bug page
<Windipity> bdmurray: Sure thing, I'll look at that right now. Thanks!
<bdmurray> then look at the precise bzr branch
<bdmurray> click around enough and you'll end up here
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/xscorch/precise/view/head:/debian/xscorch.desktop
<bdmurray> oh neat, lucky us
<bkerensa> slangasek: Unfortunately I'm feeling like seeing this Ubuntu bug through and I will try to deal with the gmane folks then perhaps debian can grab it then ubuntu and so on
<bkerensa> ;p
<bdmurray> Windipity: ^
<bkerensa> slangasek: How do I submit a patch to gmane? I git cloned their repo and made the changes but I have no idea how to proceed from here since I'm unfamiliar with how they accept patches or maybe I can use git to propose my fix?
<slangasek> bkerensa: I don't think it's necessary to submit a patch at ths point given that it's going all the way upstream; the upstream maintainer will regenerate the translation files automatically
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well someone from the debian group that manages git specifically invited me to submit to gmane
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> gmane, btw, is simply an interface to Usenet + mailing lists
<bkerensa> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/192289
<slangasek> I think it can be used for posting to the Usenet newsgroups, but I don't know how - I've never used it
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> ok
<slangasek> jrnieder said "let's take this upstream", then he did - I don't know that it's worth you putting any more work into preparing a patch :)
<bkerensa> Benjamin, the git-gui code can be found at
<bkerensa> <git://repo.or.cz/git-gui.git>, in case you want to tackle it.
<bkerensa> Thanks and hope that helps,
<bkerensa> Jonathan
<bkerensa> slangasek: why does 'git format-patch --stdout > git-gui-typo-fix.patch' not create a patch from the git repo I cloned
<bkerensa> and made a fix in
<slangasek> bkerensa: because git's UI was designed by a madman and a misanthrope? :)
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> have you committed your changes to the git branch?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yes I ran git commit -m "Fixed Typos in Translation Files"
<bkerensa> and it showed the changes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> then you need to run 'git format-patch HEAD^ --stdout > git-gui-typo-fix.patch'
<bkerensa> slangasek: Great success :P
<bkerensa> slangasek: Now might you suggest a way to submit the generated patch?
<slangasek> bkerensa: unless there's an email address that gateways to that gmane group, I have no idea
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yeah I have it it seems they want me to send the patch inline to a address @kernel.org
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> specifically git@vger.kernel.org
<slangasek> right, that's plausible
<bkerensa> slangasek: I submitted but they said something about MUA settings?
<bkerensa> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.bugs.general/923255/focus=192295
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, he's correct that the message shows double-spaced
<slangasek> I have no idea why
<bkerensa> slangasek: and he is asking me also to delete the from from values and improve the subject line?
<slangasek> don't look at me :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: These are your debian folk :P
<slangasek> no, they aren't
<slangasek> that's someone replying to a post on the git upstream list
<bkerensa> ahh
<nathwill> oh man... is it naptime yet? what a day.
<bkerensa> nathwill: never again
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> bkerensa: never again what? stay up til 3am the night before an event?
<bkerensa> slangasek: the patch submitting process for that far upstream is nearly.... its not fun
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> agreed
<bkerensa> nathwill: never submit a patch that far up
<slangasek> that's why I make the Debian maintainer do it
<slangasek> ;)
<nathwill> i'm working on one with the gedit devs
<nathwill> it's hilarious
<bkerensa> slangasek: I have had three people reply with little tidbits of how they want the patch to look
<bkerensa> nathwill: gedit doesnt go to lists that linus posts on
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> lolz
<bkerensa> and apparently he posted on this list yesterday
<nathwill> dude, bkerensa, gnome is the same
<nathwill> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671244
<lubotu1> Gnome bug 671244 in general "Add support for freedesktop.org "Desktop Action"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nathwill> and i can't argue with anything they suggest.
<nathwill> they're right on, this is just hilarious
<bkerensa> oh you had fun with sebsebseb
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/192299
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> but if you look up in the main tree of that mailing list you can see I got bombed with critiques
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> haha
<bkerensa> why no "git propose"
<bkerensa> or something the equiv of merge proposals in ubuntu
<nathwill> everybody's got their own workflow... from what i can tell you pretty much have to do a thorough review of the history before having a clue how to propose something they'll accept
<nathwill> lesson learned
<bkerensa> nathwill: btw Sebastien Bacher (seb) is a ubuntu dev
<nathwill> oh cool
<nathwill> i also got a crazy letter from some dude in Ubuntu Developers something or other asking about my "experience contributing to Ubuntu"
<nathwill> honestly, the fact that they even bother asking that question is my favorite thing about the experience
<bkerensa> nathwill: Daniel Holbach? :P Oh you must have come up on our list of 1st timers
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> i r a wirgin
<nathwill> and i think it was andrewsomething
<nathwill> anyways, workaday is over
<nathwill> headed out.
<nathwill> have a good night :)
<bkerensa> kk
<nathwill> happy tuesday all
<bkerensa> ;p
<bdmurray> if anybody sees Windipity she brought up bug 196874 yesterday and I just set it to Fix Released rather than forgetting about it.
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 196874 in xscorch (Ubuntu) "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196874
<nathwill> victory! http://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=1721bf6d97fe01e73f24b5a320ef5166535a02c7
<cweber10> bdmurray: will let Windipity know tomarow when we have lab together.
<bdmurray> cweber10: okay, thanks
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-07
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> nathwill:  great success
<nathwill> sup?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Do you know any of the bug id's for the install issues you ran into
<bkerensa> nathwill: Oh just your commit
<nathwill> oh, yes
<nathwill> also they apparently merged the commit moving libgnomevfs2-extra from suggests to recommends in the inkscape package
<bkerensa> cool
<nathwill> without moving libgnomevfs2-extra into main
<nathwill> well..
<nathwill> i'm not sure that's true, lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have no idea how to track whether my patch for git got applied
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> pull down the repo
<nathwill> check the history
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa> ahh yeah I guess I could but why waste bandwidth?
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> when its fixed in ubuntu I will get it
<bkerensa> nathwill: what music player are you using these days?
<nathwill> http://last.fm/
<nathwill> i don't really listen to music
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> i listen to podcasts...
<nathwill> and whatever is on the talk radio
<nathwill> lots of npr
<bkerensa> nathwill: I wouldnt be able to submit any proposals if I didnt have music
<nathwill> oh is that one of the pre-reqs?
<nathwill> they need to add it to twiki
<bkerensa> I guess I should subscribe to http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<nathwill> it's generally ok
<nathwill> i'm interested in the new debate thing they've got going
<nathwill> normally i prefer the npr podcasts, and linux outlaws, dan carlin stuff...
<nathwill> is pretty good
<nathwill> dude, i think JSLint was designed specifically to make people feel like assholes
<bkerensa> nathwill: You ever listen to PLA?
<blkperl> bkerensa: i think you mean nathwill
<blkperl> i mean nibalizer
<nathwill> pla?
<bkerensa> hmm?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Phone Losers of America
<nathwill> ah
<blkperl> bkerensa: nibz had the install tickets
<nathwill> i've heard it before, but not really super interested
<blkperl> bkerensa: i fixed a bug though :)
<nathwill> woot!
<bkerensa> blkperl: ahh
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://www.phonelosers.org/media/whats_the_difference.mp3
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> the guy who founded PLA lives in Southern Oregon
<bkerensa> he comes up to Portland sometimes for InfoSec meetings
<nathwill> probably in some terrible city like gold hill
<bkerensa> nathwill: Eugene I think
<bkerensa> nathwill: Finn likes the guy :D
<nathwill> well, all i heard was an intro
<nathwill> a good one
<bkerensa> ;p
<goddard> how can i start a program without it locking down my terminal
<goddard> like if i open a file using gedit
<bkerensa> goddard: If you launch it from terminal it is just going to do that until your done editing but you can open a new terminal tab to keep working?
<cweber10> You can lauch X apps with & at the end of the line and it will fork of the process and leave you the command line
<goddard> cool
<goddard> hey if i am finished making a change on launchpad and i did my last commit do I click the "propose for merging button"?
<bkerensa> goddard: yes
<cweber10> bkerensa: BTW finaly got around to confirming your bug #947244
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 947244 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "process does not have unique icon in system monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947244
<blkperl> slangasek: "You just need to fix the changelog entry to change the _current_ version and not create a new package revision, and file an actual bug that this change will fix"
<blkperl> slangasek: what do i need to do?
<slangasek> can I get some more context :)
<blkperl> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~blkperl/ubuntu/precise/plymouth/fix_blank_screen/+merge/95817
<blkperl> oh he's fixing the changelog himself
<blkperl> nvm slangasek :)
<blkperl> its been merged :)
<slangasek> aha :)
<slangasek> right, cool - I saw tjaalton talking about that on IRC earlier today
<slangasek> I'll probably be uploading plymouth with that change shortly, then
<blkperl> so what did i do wrong in the changelog?
<blkperl> ugh, that should be login not long
<slangasek> I just need to meditate a bit first to make sure there's no risk of this change ever chvt'ing out from underneath lightdm
<slangasek> blkperl: so I think the changelog probably would've come out correctly if you'd had DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog set in ~/.devscripts
<slangasek> this is the only sensible default when maintaining packages in a VCS
<slangasek> unfortunately it's not the default for dch :(
<blkperl> :(
<blkperl> slangasek: for the lightdm doesn't get apt-get purged correctly what package should i file the bug against
<blkperl> lightdm?
<slangasek> yes please :)
<blkperl> slangasek: is bug 924224 the same issue?
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 924224 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Tried to uninstall lightdm, reported error 8, user logged in." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924224
<blkperl> its not exactly clear
 * blkperl thinks it is
<slangasek> blkperl: yes, that's one of them that we saw
<blkperl> slangasek: any way to delete a comment on launchpad or edit?
<blkperl> because you beat me to it
<blkperl> too bad launchpad doesn't warn you that comments have been posted while you were writing a comment
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> comments are cheap
<slangasek> no way to delete or edit though, sorry :)
<blkperl> slangasek: please mark bug 948909 as triaged and set a priority
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 948909 in puppet (Ubuntu) "puppetmaster-passenger does not install cleanly from scrach" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948909
<blkperl> i can confirm its broken :)
<blkperl> i can probably submit a patch too
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-08
<bkerensa> Bug #949277
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 949277 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity should not use dconf to store the average background colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949277
<bkerensa> cweber10:  Awesome
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> hi Odysimus
<nathwill> hi bkerensa
<nathwill> brb, i got me some updates :)
<nathwill> aaand i'm back
<nathwill> anybody else notice that the ambiance theme got slicker in the last couple days?
<TRAVISg> Hello all
<nathwill> hi TRAVISg
<nathwill> how's it goin?
<bkerensa> m
<bkerensa> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar  8 08:42:01 2012 UTC.  The chair is bkerensa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bkerensa> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Mar  8 08:42:05 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-03-08-08.42.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-03-08-08.42.html
<nibalizer> long meeting
<blkperl> thats what i was thinking
<bkerensa> you guys watch this channel? ;p
<bkerensa> blkperl: I was trying to remember the meeting log url ;)
<bkerensa> Have to send team reports to the powers in charge
<nibalizer> bkerensa: gogoubuntupower
<bkerensa> nibalizer: something like that
<bkerensa> tgm4883: : can I pm?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sure
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Oh I was just going to ask if you had to rent a car when you went to UDS?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, nope
<bkerensa> I just got a e-mail from Canonical today
<bkerensa> ;0
<tgm4883> yea, I wouldn't bother renting a car. Did you get sponsored?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Yeah I'm sponsored and I just sent a e-mail to the travel agency
<tgm4883> Sweet
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> So yea, they reimburse you for travel expenses (in my case, a checked bag and transportation to/from the airport to the hotel)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: oh for the travel when you get there? But the plane and hotel they pay for in advance yes?
<tgm4883> yep
<bkerensa> oh ok :P
<bkerensa> so long as I dont have to pony up over a grand to go to Oakland in two months time
<tgm4883> nah, I had to do about 125
<bkerensa> tgm4883: thats nothing big
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> yea not too bad
<bkerensa> tgm4883: UDS has breakfast and lunch or no? not sure how they run their conf compared to others
<bkerensa> ;p
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sorry, had to go to work
<tgm4883> yes they provide breakfast and lunch
<tgm4883> and a per diem for dinner
<c_smith> hyello
<c_smith> bkerensa, I'm installing GIMP to prepare for making that logo, would you Email me the specs you wanted to aim for?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-09
<bkerensa> nathwill: I'm going to have to be out here tomorrow to meet my landlord because he needs to check a hole in the wall of our kitchen that I found behind fridge and look at some other things.... I'm going to try and reschedule tomorrows thing with blkperl
<c_smith> bkerensa, did you get my Email?
<bkerensa> c_smith: sorry no I have not had a chance I have been busy with other things and will respond when I can
<c_smith> ok, do it at your convenience.
<c_smith> also waiting on JVLB to see the same Email.
<c_smith> hmmm. a hole in the wall behind your fridge? that doesn't sound good.
<c_smith> and why does that remind me of a Pink Floyd song?
 * c_smith goes back to customizing Kubuntu
<bkerensa> c_smith: just responded to you both with the info
<c_smith> bkerensa, thanks, I just saw it in the midst of setting up Cairo Dock.
<c_smith> bkerensa, are we good to go to use the Linbit logo?
<c_smith> *Linbit font
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yes for the purpose of the sponsorship of course
<bkerensa> and per my reply just now.... We do not need to seek any permission to use any of the Ubuntu Logo or Wordmark
<c_smith> cool
<bkerensa> this should never be a problem or need consent if you are using it to advocate
<c_smith> yeah. cool
<bkerensa> Permitted use
<bkerensa> Certain usages of the Trademarks are fine and no specific permission from us is needed.
<bkerensa> Community advocacy. Ubuntu is built by, and largely for, its community. We share access to the Trademarks with the entire community for the purposes of discussion, development and advocacy. We recognise that most of the open source discussion and development areas are for non-commercial purposes and will allow the use of the trademarks in this context, provided:
<Guest16781> bkerensa, ping!
<bkerensa> hello albrigha
<c_smith> bkerensa, I'm looking at sizes of the banners, there's 3 sizes.
<c_smith> 24"x48", 26"x72", and 26"x120"
<c_smith> which is the size you are aiming for?
<bkerensa> c_smith: 24x48
<c_smith> kk
<c_smith> hmmmm, they have an online editor.
<c_smith> bkerensa, also, one last question: do you want all 3 logos in there?
<bkerensa> c_smith: just the Ubuntu Oregon one
<c_smith> ok, I'll end up having to use the online editor, as there seems to be no way to upload an ready made banner image made with Gimp.
<c_smith> or should I start looking at other sites?
<bkerensa> why dont you check for other sites
<bkerensa> and see if there are some ones that allow upload and are not to expensive
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> bkerensa, I've already found one for a few buck cheaper, now to find out if they have guidelines and allow uploading of images, or only have an online editor.
<c_smith> bkerensa, they do allow it, it's Officemax, and they charge $29.99, $3 cheaper.
<c_smith> ok, well, I have an idea of how the have it set up, we make the image, and upload it to the editor as an image.
<c_smith> ofc, the Ubuntu Oregon logo is going to be distorted...... might have to make one from scratch.
<bkerensa> c_smith: yeah if you want to make one from scratch that is great the old one need improvement
<c_smith> cool.
<c_smith> nothing to start with for the Ubuntu Logo......
<bkerensa> c_smith: we also now have a few branches which you can push any ideas or final work to
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> c_smith: What do you mean nothing to start with?
<c_smith> 0_0 didn't know about that.
<bkerensa> c_smith: I just made it.... It will be helpful in keeping track of all our stuffs
<c_smith> lol, nice. I was saying an Ubuntu logo to start with, I'm good at image manipulation, not actual creation. :(
<bkerensa> c_smith: ask JVLB for help and if you guys cant get it I can try and find some time this weekend :P
<c_smith> cool
<bkerensa> slangasek: What is a good time threshold for a non-responded bug in BTS before one might consider a NMU?
<bkerensa> c_smith: if you want you could blog about your global jam experience on your personal blog?
<bkerensa> it might be good and I can have it in our team report
<blkperl> adam_g: so can i schedule you for friday @ 4pm next week for an openstack talk (30mins - 1hr)? :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, the Debian developers-reference has the guidelines for recommended NMU wait times
<adam_g> blkperl: fri the 16th @ 4pm? that should work
<blkperl> adam_g: yes
<blkperl> adam_g: although im asking if next week is a good idea since its "deadweek"
<blkperl> it might be better to schedule this for the first week of next term
<adam_g> blkperl: yeah, thats cool. when would that be? ill be out of town for a week in april and again in may
<blkperl> adam_g: April 6th?
<adam_g> blkperl: ill be here, sounds good
<blkperl> adam_g: alright i just need to check to see if the room is availible
<bkerensa> Good Morning of Sorts
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: status of today?
<bkerensa> blkperl: I'm stuck here :( waiting on landlord and his maintenance guy to come look at this hole in my kitchen
<bkerensa> blkperl: nathwill should be back on in a few I did ping him yesterday so I hope to see if he can swing in and cover for me
<nathwill> hey what're you folks using as a calendar application on Precise? doesn't seem like there's anything with good integration besides evolution
<blkperl> nathwill: are you coming at 4pm?
<blkperl> bkerensa can't make it
<bkerensa> nathwill: not sure if you just got my pm since my system crashed
<bkerensa> :(
<bdmurray> bkerensa: ubuntu-meta is a virutal package has no binaries so bug 947247 shouldn't have been opened
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 947247 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "process does not have unique icon in system monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947247
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok
<bkerensa> blkperl: Looks like nathwill has become unavailable too.... We will make it up to you
<blkperl> bkerensa: ok
<nathwill> blkperl: i'm really sorry. when i told bkerensa last week that i was able to come today, i had forgotten that my work schedule had changed
<nathwill> if you're interested, i'm off at 6 and we can do an impromptu Ubuntu Hour at BackSpace at 730 tonite
<nathwill> or on campus if it's preferable and there's a space
<blkperl> nathwill: no worries, im busy from 6 -10
<blkperl> so at some future point is good
<nathwill> ok. sorry tonite didn't work out, let us know when a good time would be.
<blkperl> k
<bkerensa> nathwill: Im not taking a plane to UDS
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> their travel agency is putting me on a train at my request
<tgm4883> bkerensa, have you taken the train before?
<tgm4883> It's much longer, but you get to move from car to car which is nice
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I have not taken it quite the distance of Portland to Oakland but I have taking the Amtrak from SF to Davis and also the Caltain from SF to Silicon Valley all the time
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I dont mind the extra hours so long as I dont run into the issue we discussed :)
<tgm4883> I took it from Klamath Falls to LA during christmas one year, it was a pretty long ride
<bkerensa> plus they have a food car
<bkerensa> and booze car?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> yea, riding the train is pretty fun
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah the agency indicated I would leave at night and be in Oakland by morning so I could sleep
<tgm4883> nice
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I took Greyhound from Portland to Sacramento last year and it was epic horrible but I have dealt with worse
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I once took Greyhound from Iowa to Sacramento
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> yea on my trip down to LA i switched from train to bus back to train
<tgm4883> that wasn't fun
<tgm4883> busses are no fun :(
<bkerensa> that is perhaps the worst because you do not have any opportunity to shower for like 2 days
<bkerensa> :(
<tgm4883> it was about a 24 hour total trip down
<bkerensa> yeah thats not so bad but cross country sucks
<bkerensa> tgm4883: And plus apparently due to the lower cost of train versus plain... The agency can get me uhh a cabin bed or something
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> plane*
<tgm4883> sweet
<nathwill> trains are fantastic
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> but greyhound is the pits
<bkerensa> nathwill: So long as they have a booze car and wifi
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> haha
<bkerensa> tgm4883: what was lodging like for Orlando? I hear they twin the rooms? so was it a two room kind of deal or two beds in one room
<bkerensa> ?
<tgm4883> two queens in 1 room
<tgm4883> i'd imagine a similar setup in oakland
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Cool stuff :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: who did you bunk with?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I was paired with Scott Richie, the Wine guy
<bkerensa> oh cool
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: They gave me the option I guess of requesting a pair with someone so perhaps I might choose someone
<bkerensa> "D
<tgm4883> yea they give you that option. Not sure if both sides have to do it or not. I just opted to have them pair me with someone
<bkerensa> Hi Budget
<Budget> Hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-10
<bkerensa> tgm4883: When you checked in Orlando did they require a deposit for the room?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I want to say yes they did
<tgm4883> I'm pretty sure they asked for a credit card, it might just to cover stuff from the mini bar
<tgm4883> I don't recall
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ok well I have my chase debit card which is mastercard.... Someone said they charge the card for $200+ and hold it for a week or something
<bkerensa> just wanted to make sure so I can have however much is needed in the account for the card I bring
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I don't really remember. You might try calling the hotel
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I just did :D $300
<tgm4883> :/
<tgm4883> Even for  a conference?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah thats not good at all
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah
<bkerensa> :(
<tgm4883> thats outrageous
<bkerensa> and they hold it for ten days
<blkperl> bkerensa: we ran out of disks
<bkerensa> blkperl: You said you wouldnt run out
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: Ok I bring more soon
<blkperl> i lied
<blkperl> bkerensa++
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> albrigha: sup
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa goes back to kitchen to see what they are doing to my wall
<nathwill> that's awesome blkperl :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: Damn $300 to check in to my free shared hotel room in Oakland
<bkerensa> :s
<nathwill> it's just deposit though, right?
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah but they hold it for ten days and I was already budgeting $200-300 for this trip
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> so this free trip is having some heavy upfront
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, that's a bit of a dent
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> i see you created a logos branch for the ubuntu-us-or team
<nathwill> we gonna push jvlb's logo up there for ready access?
<bkerensa> nathwill: why dont you merge propose  it on his behalf since he isnt here
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> sure thang
<bkerensa> nathwill: I hope to gank some other stuff from California and remix for us locally and produce some local stuff ofc
<nathwill> excellent
<nathwill> i'm glad there are some folks w/ some art skills, because mine are nil
<nathwill> woot: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/logos/files
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> ello nathwill
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> your ZNC misses you :)
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: Should I just nuke it?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> ja probably
<bkerensa> nathwill: you see the new logo jvlb designed?
<bkerensa> nathwill: nvm
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> maybe
<nathwill> hey, you redesign your site?
<bkerensa> nathwill: what do you mean?
<nathwill> either your site looks way different on a bigger monitor or you redesigned your website
<bkerensa> nathwill: Umm I changed the background and colors a bit but the layout is the same
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> there were some improvements to the framework
<bkerensa> idk
<nathwill> that's probably what looked different
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You see the new logos?
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/logos
<bkerensa> slangasek: if you could remind me what the grep command was to find a certain line in a source dir and then replace a certain line in a source dir that would be great :O  I promise to write it down somewhere this time until I memorize
<bkerensa> is it just... grep -rl FIND_TEXT * | xargs sed -i "" 's/FIND_TEXT/REPLACE_TEXT/g' ?
<MarkDude> Oh sure
<MarkDude> You mean do the stuff that Fedora does not make this complicated
<MarkDude> back in my day son
<MarkDude> we had gifs and we liekd them
<MarkDude> PNGs also
<MarkDude> we could look at them directly, well with a viewer
<MarkDude> which were hassles
<MarkDude> Let me know when you ahve a version I dont have to GIT
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We dont use Git.... I try not to at least... Ubuntu has bzr
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> In fact it is Fedora that use Git
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> YEs
<MarkDude> Ok, how bout we just go with I am dumb
<bkerensa> the same git I just submitted a patch to upstream ;)
<MarkDude> and have a bbq now
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ok you come over Ill supply the steaks and grill :)
<MarkDude> we are doing pinup shots too
<bkerensa> you bring the women
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Well that is taken care off
<MarkDude> of
 * MarkDude is willing to pose for a few pinup shots
<MarkDude> it will be epic
<bkerensa> oh no
 * bkerensa hides
<MarkDude> and I will NEVER live it down
<MarkDude> Well , the girls are also making a dress out of pink bublle wrap
<MarkDude> and dryer vets
<MarkDude> vents
<MarkDude> Gaga
<MarkDude> You will see some pics of it
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I dont know how you do it Mark :)
<MarkDude> shhhh
<MarkDude> I dont wither
<MarkDude> either
<MarkDude> Just sorta happens
<slangasek> bkerensa: yeah, that's the command
<bkerensa> well I got one patch likely being applied this weekend and another in progress
<bkerensa> time to go enjoy my weekend :) seeya on monday guys :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-11
<nathwill> gar
<bkerensa> slangasek: I have run into a interesting source package
<bkerensa> slangasek: lp:ubuntu/bash gives me a package that essentially is just a directory with a compress source package of bash and a debian directory but it does not include the source files in a uncompressed state like most packages I have worked with?
<bkerensa> Hmm it would seem the branches for bash are a bit peculiar
<bkerensa> slangasek: Hmm when I try to branch the precise bash branch I get a error "bzr: ERROR: Revision {steve.langasek@canonical.com-20111106190907-jzcpeo7ol1yuyip3} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<bkerensa> "
<slangasek> bkerensa: not all maintainers put their source packages together the same way.  tar-in-tar like bash uses is considered deprecated, but it still happens.
<slangasek> bkerensa: as for the bzr error, I don't know, what command did you run?
<bkerensa> .
<bkerensa> slangasek: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/bash/precise-201112011313
<bkerensa> that resulted in the error ^
<bkerensa> one of the other bash branches in ubuntu has a very similiar error
<kees> bkerensa: working on tar-in-tar is very annoying. testing new patches becomes rather tedious.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-04
<bkerensa> slangasek: so can a debian experimental branch have a stable released version in it? If so I might nudge for PuppetLabs to update the experimental branch in Debian so we can sync that down.
<bkerensa> Bug #840673
<lubotu1`> bug 840673 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Please package high-res icons" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840673
<slangasek> bkerensa: it certainly can, yes
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-05
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You have a minute to talk about GSoC?
<tgm4883> sure
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you went to MV on behalf of Debian right?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> IDK what MV is, but I've not gone anywhere on behalf of Debian
<bkerensa> tgm4883: uhh I thought you went to Mountain View for GSoC
 * bkerensa facepalms
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> you got the wrong guy ;)
<bkerensa> ok then
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-06
<tgm4883> bdmurray, looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Reporting_a_Bug  Is there specific information/steps needed to report a memory leak bug?
<bdmurray> tgm4883: no, but I'm guessing valgrind information would be helpful
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<bdmurray> skimming that it doesn't seem to be much help
<bdmurray> http://www.cprogramming.com/debugging/valgrind.html
<bdmurray> they talk about finding memory leaks there
<blkperl> valgrind all the things!
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-07
<bkerensa> adam_g: Want to sponsor Bug #1143009
<lubotu1`> bug 1143009 in puppet (Ubuntu) "Sync puppet 3.1.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1143009
<bkerensa> blkperl: ^
<nibalizer> bkerensa: what do you need?
<nibalizer> how do i upvote that
<bkerensa> nibalizer: no upvoting available
<bkerensa> just need someone with uploads to sponsor it
<nibalizer> so do i just comment?
<nibalizer> okay
<nibalizer> so nothign I can do?
<bkerensa> nopes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> it will get uploaded
<blkperl> bkerensa: woot awesome job
<adam_g> bkerensa: cool. ill take a look in a bit
<adam_g> bkerensa, not sure that should be a direct sync. bzr branch'ing now, ill add comments to the bug
<blkperl> slangasek: just discovered that my hypervisor was hanging on lvm commands because of the 13.04 guest
<slangasek> oh?
<blkperl> not sure if I can reproduce but its interesting
<blkperl> I'll try creating a new one and see if it happens again
<blkperl> well lvm is a lot faster now, but maybe there is another issue
<blkperl> (since i've removed it )
<adam_g> blkperl, you're sure its not blocking on something underneath LVM?
<blkperl> adam_g: when i strace'd it the file description was pointing at the disk of the 13.04 guest
<bkero> blkperl: you can always go in the vm and see what's up if you'r really curious
<blkperl> bkero: other vms we're hanging so I swiftly killed it
<blkperl> :)
<blkperl> so I'm getting locale errors on a raring lxc
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: None Scheduled | ► Events: 3/3/13 Global Jam @ FreeGeek  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | Archive: Feature Freeze
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-08
<bkerensa> slangasek: So what is the easiest way to submit all our deltas on a package to debian?
<bkerensa> do we have a magical tool that does this great?
<sbeattie> submittodebian(1), though if you have multiple things, you'll need to tease them out
<sbeattie> but hey, everyone loves hand-editing diffs
<bkerensa> :s
<slangasek> look at the package; go back in time and smack whoever didn't submit their changes when they made them; repeat
<blkperl> slangasek++
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-10
<blkperl> slangasek: hi, can you add the "affects precise" thing to bug 1074574 and maybe push the SRU process along :)
<lubotu1> bug 1074574 in amanda (Ubuntu) "known issue: amrecover - can't talk to tape server: service amidxtaped:" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074574
<blkperl> also it split into two bug tickets 1077105 has the SRU stuff
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-03-09
<John1209> Oh, uh, hey
<nibalizer> hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-02
<MarkDude> bkerensa, is busy now? Prolly playing with drones and other such cool things :D
